# Most flattering flourescent?



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Folks,
What T12 flourescent would you suggest I use for general illumination purposes?

I have a reef fixture, MH/ flourescent combo, on my 135. The MH's are on a timer and are the primary grow light. The flourescents are left on for sunrise and sunset so I really don't need them for plant growth.

However, I would like to maximize the beauty of the plants and fish at my favorite viewing times, AM and evening.

What's your preference?

Thanks,
Later


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I like a mix between the URI Aquasun and Coralife Trichromatic. The URI aquasun pulls out beautiful reds without sacrificing green coloration in non-red plants. The Coralife Trichromatic is very blue-green so it pumps up the appearance of the green plants. Together, they create a beautiful, crisp lighting system.

Carlos


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

If you want something cheaper you could try Philips Daylight Deluxe 6500k, I also saw Ge Chromas 6500k at lowes.


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

tsunami said:


> I like a mix between the URI Aquasun and Coralife Trichromatic. The URI aquasun pulls out beautiful reds without sacrificing green coloration in non-red plants. The Coralife Trichromatic is very blue-green so it pumps up the appearance of the green plants. Together, they create a beautiful, crisp lighting system.
> 
> Carlos


what would u recommend if i wanted to do a single VHO bulb and a regular flourescent bulb on my 55g. which one would u pick to be the URI aquasun and which to be the coralife. and would u recommend them to be good growing bulbs? These would be the only two on my tank


----------

